# Something else



## Butterfly (Oct 1, 2013)

I wanted to made slingshot from this wood, but I need new cross for my kitchen wall.

Olive from my garden.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Very nice! Hopefully you can get more olive wood to use for a slingshot.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Moved to off topic. Looks great Butterfly!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great carving work and a stunning wood!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nicely done


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

You made the right choice. That is beautiful!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Superb detail, looks awesome


----------

